# imac screen has gone pink!



## fokman (Jan 16, 2003)

this imac's screen looks pink (there's no green).
anyone know what to do about it? Besides getting it repaired by a pro? Is it possible t deguass the screen? I's a  not so old snow imac (CRT screen).
your will be very much appreciated.


----------



## RPS (Jan 16, 2003)

lemme guess, you just installed X?


----------



## fetlock (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fokman _
> *this imac's screen looks pink (there's no green).
> anyone know what to do about it? Besides getting it repaired by a pro? Is it possible t deguass the screen? I's a  not so old snow imac (CRT screen).
> your will be very much appreciated. *



I had the same problem with screen color after moving my iMac to my office, then doing an update to 10.2.3.  Not sure whether it was the physical move (unlikely), or the update install (more likely), but all I had to do was go to System Preferences>Displays>Color, and select the calibrate button.  It reset my color for me.


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 16, 2003)

well i remember whit my CRT i had it on it's face to install RAM and the colors got all funky so i restarted it a few times (iMacs automaticly degause when they start up) and i was fixed


----------



## voice- (Jan 17, 2003)

You could have the same problem as me. It's hardware and you can't help it, eventually the screen will die completely...
I suggest getting a cheap monitor to connect, it'll cost less than having it fixed...


----------



## cfleck (Apr 29, 2003)

you just need to upgrade your firmware!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 29, 2003)

Now that all the 'experts' have given you their opinion, have you checked the monitors control panel and tweeked it with the calibration?  Before you upgraded (if you did) did you upgrade your firmware?  

Update us please !


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 29, 2003)

Here, from one who actually has experience: 
This almost always happens if you try to install OS X on an old iMac with the newest firmware version on it. I had the same problem, except the screen went totally wierd. Sometimes it didn't display anything, but updating the firmware fixed it right away.
The technicalities of what is happening on the hardware side are as follows: OS X does something to the iMac which causes the video card or something to try to send a refresh rate to the internal monitor that it doesn't support. Installing the newest firmware fixes this, and the internal monitor works again.


----------



## jbaugh (Apr 30, 2003)

My friend's iMac has a monitor problem.  I wonder if it is as simple as a firmware upgrade?  His problem is a bit different and I suspect it is more likely a hardware problem.  When he boots up the iMac only the lower 60 % of the screen is displayed.  But after it warms up for about 10- 15 minutes the whole screen will eventually display.  What do you think?
John


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

Which iMac?


----------

